# Were do you get your trap tags from



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I need trap tags 

I thought my local trap supplier was going to have them , he had a guy who died and the business he got trap tags made by was going to be opened back up by the family. but it was in august , now i need them in a month.

who do you use?

is there anyone to avoid?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just use a thin piece of metal (window flashing) and engrave the info in it with a dremel tool


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I got the last batch from Finch.

http://www.traptags.com/


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

F&T at www.fntpost.com have good prices and great service, I usually get tags from them in about 3 days they say it can take 2 weeks but never has. The engraving works if you only need a couple but is not worth the effort if you need a bunch.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks ,I ordered from finch he looked to have the best price on a 100 with only 2 dollars shipping


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

A $10 stamp kit from Harbor Freight, metal banding from any place that has it and you will have hundreds of tags in an hour or so. Punch small hole in one end and wire it on and your good to go. Or wrap it around the frame. I got some blank pole tags from the local phone guys those work really well.

Whatever you do secure it well, the animal will tear things up. You will be surprised how much damage they will do to steel traps, let alone a thin metal tag.



Owl


----------

